#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Hitzegefühl/Schwitzen nach dem Aufwachen... >

## Tesa-Band

vielleicht fällt euch was dazu ein. ich habe seit 2001 eine hashimoto-thyreoiditis, derzeit sind unter novothyral75 alle werte in der norm, fühle mich auch ganz ok. seit monaten nun hab ich jeden morgen das gleiche "problem". kurz nach dem aufwachen (egal zu welcher uhrzeit) - also ca. 2 min bekommen ich ein extremes hitzegefühl, als würde ich "innerlich verbrennen". meistens schwitze ich auch extrem dazu, wirklich so, dass mir innerhalb kürzester zeit, das wasser wie ein kleiner bach runterläuft. das dauert ca. 10minuten, danach friere ich extrem... danach ist alles wieder ok. ich hab sonst keine einschlaf/durchschlafstörungen. bin völlig rat- und planlos, was das sein könnte. erst dachte ich, das gibt sich wieder, aber das zieht sich seit monaten so - und wie gesagt egal zu welcher uhrzeit ich aufwache oder geweckt werde. 
blutbild, crp, schilddrüsenwerte etc... hatte ich vor einigen wochen kontrollieren lassen, alles ok. was kann das denn sein?
ich bin ja selber arzthelferin bei einem allgemeinarzt... ok.. meinen chef brauch ich nicht fragen, da krieg ich die antwort "ach - das ist ja doof". mir fällt echt nix mehr dazu ein?! *ratlosgugg*

----------


## hannibal

Hallo Tesa-Band,
dein angegebenes Alter stimmt?
Sonst dachte ich an den Wechseljahren.
Sind deine Rheumawerte in Ordnung.Nachtschweiß ist ein Anzeichen von einer rheumatischen Erkrankung.
Gute Besserung
Ilona

----------

